
Meetro Working to Make Forum Creation Dead Simple - brett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/26/meetro-working-to-make-forum-creation-dead-simple/
======
utnick
i wonder if the users who create and admin the forums will be able to generate
and keep ad revenue

could be pretty cool

not sure why they are announcing it 2 months pre launch though, probably
pretty trivial for a hacker to replicate

